# WinCC: C-Skript (Einstieg / Dokumentation gesucht)



## internizer (26 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte unter WinCC C-Skripte erstellen, bin was das Scripting anbelangt jedoch blutiger Anfänger. Da ich mit der C-Familie sehr vertraut bin, würde ich gern in C-Script einsteigen. Ich kann allerdings nur brauchbare Unterlagen zum VBS-Scripting finden. Eine Art "Getting Started mit C-Script" würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.

Beste Grüße

internizer


----------



## adiemus84 (26 August 2013)

Servus,

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/73453640

Die implementierung von C in WinCC ist meiner Meinung nach leider Schrott. Gründe hierfür:

-Die ASCII-Zeichen Eingabemöglichkeit (Editor kann man das leider nicht nennen)
-Für die Eigenschaften der einzelnen Objekte habe ich noch keine vernünftige Dokumentation gefunden, welche diese auflistet
-Die Performance ist unter aller Sau
-So etwas wie debuggen, autocorrection gibt es nicht


----------



## internizer (27 August 2013)

Hallo adiemus84,

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Werd mich wohl doch eher mal mit VBS-Script beschäftigen.

Show


----------



## ducati (27 August 2013)

Als Einstieg lohnt es sich, mal etwas mit dem Dynamic Dialog rumzuspielen.

Einfach damit mal etwas erstellen und dann als C-Script öffnen. Dann sieht man schonmal wie einfache Sachen aussehen könnten.

Aber wie adiemus schon sagte, Spass macht es keinen. Nur bei VBS ist es auch nicht besser.

Debugging geht für C und VBS mit dem Scriptdebugger von Office bzw. bei WinCC 7.2 wird da m.M. schon nen Debugger (vom VisualStudio) mitinstalliert.

Aber was soll man machen, es bleibt einem keine Wahl, man muss es so nehmen wie es ist.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (28 August 2013)

PS: WinCC Scripte sind nur fuer kleinere Aufgaben geeignet. GrößeRe Programmieraufgaben löst man besser anders...


----------

